# Sources for 585 derailleur hangars?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I want to pick up a spare for my 585, and can't seem to find any online. Lots of go to places dropped look after veltec dumped look (or vice versa). Anyone know where I can find one. I have moved recently and there isn't a look dealer within 300 miles. Any ideas?


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Talk to your LBS that carries Look. They should be listed as a dealer on the webpage. Otherwise Im sure Chas or one of the guys at Look will respond to this thread and arrange an end user small part sale.


----------

